
Running Wine on macOS Catalina impossible due to removal of 32bit code execution - ethanpil
https://www.codeweavers.com/about/blogs/jschmid/2019/9/10/so-we-dont-have-a-solution-for-catalinayet
======
ethanpil
Nice gesture by codeweavers for paying customers "So here’s the deal. We’re
good people. And if our product temporarily cannot work, we believe that you
shouldn’t have to pay for it. Anyone with an active CrossOver macOS license as
of September 10, 2019 will automatically get a free three month support
extension until we can get CrossOver 19 working on Catalina. If we need to add
more, we will add more. If we get CrossOver 19 up and running in two months,
you still will get your three months of additional support."

